

Kurt Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse-five and Erlang - closedbracket
http://www.readncode.com/podcast/slaughterhouse-five-and-erlang

======
arbitrone
This is a very unlikely combination. Strangely fun though.

------
lostiny
Great show. Keep it up!

